# Sticky  Ohm's Law



## DonaldG

Ohm's Law is the primary and fundimental rule in electricity & electronics.

In electricity 3 main properties exist:

Voltage (V)
Current (I)
Resistance (R)

If you know any two properties, the third can be calculated by using Ohm's law.

V = I x R
I = V divided by R
R = V divided by I

---------------------------------------

A 'Watt' is the unit of electrical power. It can be calculated by the following:

W = V x I
W = (V x V) divided by R
W = (I x I) x R


Note: English notation (W & V).
For American notation, substitute:
W = P (Power)
V = E (EMF) [Electro Motive Force]


----------

